# How will I anchor it to the ground? What???



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm planning to build a playhouse. The square footage is large enough that a building permit is required. I submitted my plan with the necessary details. Got an email from the building inspector who is looking over my plan asking for more details. Of the 4 questions asked this one has me stumped:

_(3) The building must be anchored to the ground. Please describe how this requirement will be addressed._

Okay, I'm no rocket scientist, which truthfully speaking if I were I suppose it would be of little value as far as understanding building code........ Nonetheless, why does a playhouse need to be fastened to mother earth? My 24' x 24' garage is not "anchored" to the ground. I know that Dad anchored his to the ground years ago (and only because he got there in the nick of time to place the anchor bolts shortly after the concrete was poured). Still, using anchor bolts is not typical with many garage builds which still pass inspection everyday. Maybe I misunderstand the term "anchor". If this playhouse is on a concrete slab is that considered "anchored"? If so, that's not *anchored* by my understanding of what ANCHOR means. If a boat is anchored to a dock it is fastened by mechanical means to the dock - right? If it is AnChOrEd in the water then it is held in place by a heavy weighted object that prevents it from moving with the current.

I shall be contacting this inspector and we shall sort this "anchoring" business out. News at 11.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Code requirements change all the time and vary from province to province, municipality to municipality, best to get the requirement from the inspector.

...or make your structure smaller and avoid the whole hassle of permits.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What about those post holders with the two-foot spikes under them.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think as long as the playhouse is anchored to something heavy enough (mother earth might be an overkill) to prevent it from becoming a sail-house in high winds, it would be acceptable...but I'm no expert. 

It makes me wonder then, why don't we have to anchor or obtain permits for the larger garden sheds that can be purchased at RONA, etc? Or do we? 

Interested to learn what the inspector says, MM.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

KC4 said:


> It makes me wonder then, why don't we have to anchor or obtain permits for the larger garden sheds that can be purchased at RONA, etc? Or do we?


There's a reason why all of those sheds are under a certain size. A permit would only be required if the structure is above a specific square footage, and this number will vary depending on the region. I'll be in most area, those ready buy sheds are too small to require a permit.

Regarding the need to anchor the structure, the inspector may require that the playground equipment be anchored to the ground, to prevent it from toppling over while people are climbing on I suppose. In a traditional building, this could be done by bolting the sill to the concrete. In a post structure, this could be done by pouring concrete footings for the posts, and attaching to those. This would also help the structure from heaving in the frost and thaw, and the depth of those footings will depend on where the frostline is in your area.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

johnnyspade said:


> There's a reason why all of those sheds are under a certain size. A permit would only be required if the structure is above a specific square footage, and this number will vary depending on the region. I'll be in most area, those ready buy sheds are too small to require a permit.
> 
> Regarding the need to anchor the structure, the inspector may require that the playground equipment be anchored to the ground, to prevent it from toppling over while people are climbing on I suppose. In a traditional building, this could be done by bolting the sill to the concrete. In a post structure, this could be done by pouring concrete footings for the posts, and attaching to those. This would also help the structure from heaving in the frost and thaw, and the depth of those footings will depend on where the frostline is in your area.


 +1

I suspect without knowing your plans that the playhouse would have a small square footage in relationship to the height that would make it relatively unstable. 

Attaching to the ground would involve posts into the ground. Depending on frost penetration the holes should be deep enough to go below the frost depth in a severe winter. This will keep the structure from heaving when the frost comes out of the ground in the spring.

This slightly entertaining video will give you a flavour of post holes. Post hole can be dug by hand as well as a gas powered post hole digger that may be rented.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






This second video will show you the attachment to attach the play house to the post. With concrete the ready made device from a building supply company just sticks into the wet concrete. Also another idea for the post. I doubt this is a viable contractor for you area.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Ask the planning department (inspector) for the recommended manner of foundation for the structure under consideration.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Correction - the "concrete pins" fired through the bottom plate into my garage's concrete slab is considered a suitable "anchor". I suppose.

Talked to the building inspector and one option he gave me was to use _ground anchors_. I would like to avoid concrete as much as possible.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like the main concern here is that an obese kid cannot bring the whole shootin match down on top of himself. 

BTW Hopefully your kids are not obese.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You could just pour a concrete pad and "Anchor" the playhouse down with "Tapcon" screws.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Lawrence said:


> You could just pour a concrete pad and "Anchor" the playhouse down with "Tapcon" screws.


Tapcon won't pass here. You have to use anchor bolts.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

This is what came with my kit a number of years ago.
As I was using 'the google' I came back to your post and what do I see an advertisement for what your need .... ehMac adsence at work.

See attached:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Those guy-wire type auger anchors can be found inexpensively at TSC (Tractor Supply Company) stores. They use these to anchor telephone poles, feed bins, etc...


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Tapcon won't pass here. *You have to use anchor bolts.*


I don't know the scientific stress test numbers but I doubt the concrete pins used to "anchor" my garage's bottom plate to the pad are sufficient either.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Heart said:


> This is what came with my kit a number of years ago.
> As I was using 'the google' I came back to your post and what do I see an advertisement for what your need .... ehMac adsence at work.
> 
> See attached:


Found those very items at my local Peavey Mart the other day. 2 problems occurred to me while considering how I would use them in my application:

(1) I have a large tree in my back yard and the roots spread extensively through-out. If I need to bore down in a specific location and hit a large root those augers won't be going anywhere. If I dig down and disturb the soil then the auger won't be as effective.

(2) The bigger problem, IMO, is how do you fasten and hide the cable that's secured to the building? This isn't a grain bin. Kids will be running around the exterior and I wouldn't want metal and wire getting in the way.

I've decided to bypass all these problems and change my design so that the building is under 10m square. Now I don't need a permit and I'll build it and they will come.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I don't know the scientific stress test numbers but I doubt the concrete pins used to "anchor" my garage's bottom plate to the pad are sufficient either.


I own a 100+ year old house, there are many things that would not pass modern building code. You get flexibility when dealing with pre-existing, but, you have to conform to modern standards/expectations with new build.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I've decided to bypass all these problems and change my design so that the building is under 10m square. Now I don't need a permit and I'll build it and they will come.


Good idea!!  :clap:


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> ...I've decided to bypass all these problems and change my design so that the building is under 10m square. Now I don't need a permit and I'll build it and they will come.


Imagine yourself, outside in a windstorm, holding a sheet of plywood. Most people would be knocked over by a moderate wind gust. 

No matter what you build, you need to use fasteners that will survive a serious windstorm. Otherwise, you'll be picking up the wreckage and maybe paying for repairs to the stuff you damaged. If you build a smaller structure, there'll be less wind load. Less, but still some. 

If you can't deal with it, maybe you should hire someone who can.

Craig


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I've decided to bypass all these problems and change my design so that the building is under 10m square. Now I don't need a permit and I'll build it and they will come.


Wise choice...LOL. Now that it doesn't have to be "official", here's how we do it for structures like that:

get some 6"x6" pressure treated beams for a square base. Dig a 6" deep perimeter trench into which you put 2" of gravel for drainage. Drill 1/2" holes 24" apart in the beams, using a sledge hammer, drive 48" rebar through the holes to anchor the base. Level, grade and backfill. Build your platform on that and nail it to the base, you can use some "hurricane" strapping for extra strength if you wish.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

What kind/size structure again?

Here is what we built 4 - 5 years ago basically from plans and a kit, it came with anchors but I never did finish using them, I also could not find a place to put them that the kids would not trip or get caught up in them. You would loop metal strapping thru the loop in the anchor and screw it into the wood frame.

At this point weight keeps it anchored.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Is that what he's building...a playset? I thought it was a little shed type structure closer to the ground.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I'm planning to build a playhouse.





kps said:


> Is that what he's building...a playset? I thought it was a little shed type structure closer to the ground.


LMAO. The very first sentence.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> What about those post holders with the two-foot spikes under them.


I don't know if they'll pass but they are probably worse then just floating the building.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

imnothng said:


> LMAO. The very first sentence.


I guess it depends on your interpretation of a playhouse.


----------

